# Seafood Stew



## miniman (Aug 20, 2008)

Seafood Stew

Ingredients
· 3 tablespoons butter or margarine
· 1 large yellow onion, chopped 
· 3 cloves garlic, minced 
· 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
· 2 (28 ounce) cans whole tomatoes, undrained and lightly pureed in food processor 
· 1 1/2 cups chicken stock
· 1/2 cup dry white wine
· 1 bay leaf
· 1 teaspoon dried basil
· 1 teaspoon dried oregano
· 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
· 1 teaspoon salt, to taste 
· fresh ground pepper, to taste 
· 1 cup chopped fresh parsley
· 1 lb scallops or white fleshed fish filets, cut into bite size pieces (can use 1/2 lb. each) 
· 1 lb large shrimp, peeled and deveined 
· 1 1/2 lbs fresh clams, in shells well scrubbed 

Melt butter in a large pan 

Add in the onions and garlic; stir/saute for 5 minutes or until tender. 

Add in the flour; stir until bubbly. 

Add in tomatoes, broth, wine, seasonings, and parsley; simmer 5 minutes. 

Bake, uncovered, in a 400° oven for 30 minutes. 

Add in scallops/fish, and bake, covered, for 10 minutes. 

Add in clams and shrimp and bake, covered, for about 10 more minutes or until clams open up and shrimp turns pink. 

Discard any clams that do no open up.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting your recipe.
Have you ever tried freezing this, miniman?


----------



## miniman (Aug 20, 2008)

This is the first time I've cooked it and most of it has gone. I would have thought you could. I would probably freeze the veloute and take enough out for the meal and add a little seafood to it when re heating.


----------



## miniman (Aug 21, 2008)

Pacanis - just to say - you could add just about any sea food into this - I had king prawns and clams and the trimmings from the salmon. We also cooked the sauce very slowly on the stove top rather than putting it in the oven. It does need that simmering time - takes the acidity right away and really marries the flavour well. I also addedd a lot more basil in. 

Neil said you could use the sauce as an add on sauce to cooked seafood or even as a soup in its own right.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2008)

I was wondering why you couldn't just keep it simmering on the stovetop.... Apparently you were, too


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness.
That sounds so goooood.
I wonder..can you cut the recipe in half.  Way too much for Paul and I.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2008)

That's my dilemma pds, I would need to freeze it or cut it down some, and if I'm thinking right, I thought I remember reading somewhere that you just can't "halve" ingredients and keep the flavor the same, or have the dish come out as intended.
It's that whole, stick to the recipe for your first time thing


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL...I've never followed a recipe in my life... I guess I could start...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 21, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Oh my goodness.
> That sounds so goooood.
> I wonder..can you cut the recipe in half.  Way too much for Paul and I.



Sure, you can cut the recipe in half but do you really want to cut all that shrimp in half - - - and the mussels would be a real pain! 

I think the problem with halving and doubling comes in with baking type recipes versus cooking something like this.  Halving would be no problem here.  Just let us know what you did with the other half of that shrimp!


----------



## miniman (Aug 21, 2008)

As I said earlier - the sauce part is great and very versatile. You could halve it and just add what you want or cook the whole lot and freeze portions for later. Neil said when they make it in the resturant, they make up a huge batch and store it in the fridge, then heat up portions as needed.


----------



## weloveseafood (Aug 22, 2008)

hummm... This must be really delicious!
Did you serve it with rice?


----------



## miniman (Aug 23, 2008)

We just had some crusty bread with it.


----------



## weloveseafood (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh bread is really a good idea. 
Thanks.


----------

